# pressure washer wand



## Belle_85

This is used to wash something with pressure...

What is the translation into Spanish?

I would say... vara de lavado a presión, but I want to know if there is already a name for this... any help?


----------



## cacarulo

¿No sería una hidrolavadora?


----------



## Mate

La hidrolavadora es la _pressure washer_.

_Wand_ es el caño o tubo por el cual sale el agua a presión.

Creo que la palabra es "*lanza*".


----------



## cacarulo

¡Tenés razón!


----------



## Belle_85

Thanks for your help people!!


----------



## ytaelena

Yo lo conozco como: manguera de alta presión.


----------



## speedier

Just for future followers of this thread, whenever I have encountered the word "wand" in this context, it means an "extensible wand", an "extension wand", or a "telescopic wand".

Some of them are quite long, and an extension high pressure hose is passed through the wand, allowing the operator to clean, for example, house fascias and soffits with the pressure washer staying at ground level.

pressure washer wands telescoping wand


----------



## Kelly2456

Hidrolavadora es el Pressure Washer
Manguera de alta presion es un High Pressure Hose
Una lanza es una "Lance" en ingles.
Estaba buscando la palabra "wand" en español y lo único que encontré fue la palabra para un "magic wand". Aunque una 'lance' y una 'wand' no son iguales, el significadode las palabras sí son casi iguales. La mejor palabra para usar sería "lanza" porque los dos sirven para el mismo propósito.


----------



## Mate

Hola Kelly, te doy la bienvenida al foro y espero que nos acompañes por mucho tiempo 

Gracias por tu explicación. Una lanza por lo general es esto:






Mi pregunta es, ¿se parece a lo que se conoce como "wand"?


----------



## Kelly2456

Una "wand" y una "lanza"  parecen iguales. Esta se parece a una wand de plástico o un tipo de tubería. (PVC)?


----------



## Ines36

Tambien he visto que se les llama Vara de la Hidrolavadora.
http://www.ehowenespanol.com/suministros-hidrolavadoras-sobre_364557/


----------

